# KDLINKS R100 (Dual Dashcam mirror)



## TechBill (Jun 26, 2016)

Have anyone brought this dual dashcam mirror yet? KDLINKS R100

I was getting ready to buy a Falcon Zero until I saw this one when I was surfing to check on the prices on Falcon.

It mounts over your existing mirror like the Falcon but the rear camera is a separate unit.

Here the link 
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01L17EMP4/?tag=ubne0c-20

What you think?

Bill


----------



## TechBill (Jun 26, 2016)

Here another link with more information about that dash cam.

http://www.kdlinks.com/index.php/ho...r-dashcam-warranty-support-64-128gb-card.html

But I don't see anything about recording audio?

Also I don't see any IR on it but they claimed superior night vision and they don't offer a night demo video

I am tempted to get one from Amazon since they are always good to me when refunding if I don't like the product

Bill


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Depending on how you mount the second camera it may be clear looking. If you can swivel the mount 360 so you can mount it to the top of your windshield right next to the mirror, it may look more incognito than even the Falcon. Worth the extra $50?

I dunno. From the photos, I don't see any IR lighting on there for night vision. It says it has "Night Mode" but that is much different than actually having "Night Vision".

That secondary camera I think it meant to be used as a backup camera.

One thing I love about it is that the LCD is on the left side! I wish the falcon had it to the side, I'd keep the video running to everyone knows they're being recorded, harder to do with the Falcon though it's not too difficult to see past it to what's on the mirror.


----------



## TechBill (Jun 26, 2016)

steveK2016 said:


> Depending on how you mount the second camera it may be clear looking. If you can swivel the mount 360 so you can mount it to the top of your windshield right next to the mirror, it may look more incognito than even the Falcon. Worth the extra $50?
> 
> I dunno. From the photos, I don't see any IR lighting on there for night vision. It says it has "Night Mode" but that is much different than actually having "Night Vision".
> 
> ...


True but hard to see in the demo video of it being used as a back up camera mounted outside or interior camera but in demo video it look like it mounted inside behind the rear passenger seat facing outward of rear windows

I doubt it have audio. Going to contact a seller to check first tho

Bill


----------



## yojimboguy (Mar 2, 2016)

One of the Amazon review mentions very clear audio recording in the passenger cabin. 

Best thing I see: a 128 gig SD card. 4 times the cap of the falcon. You can definitely get in a whole day of driving without stopping to swap out cards.

Possible deal breaker: one of the reviews says that in reviewing videos he generally can't make out plate numbers. But there are all kinds of fairly simple enhancements which might change that.


----------



## TechBill (Jun 26, 2016)

yojimboguy said:


> One of the Amazon review mentions very clear audio recording in the passenger cabin.
> 
> Best thing I see: a 128 gig SD card. 4 times the cap of the falcon. You can definitely get in a whole day of driving without stopping to swap out cards.
> 
> Possible deal breaker: one of the reviews says that in reviewing videos he generally can't make out plate numbers. But there are all kinds of fairly simple enhancements which might change that.


If both front and rear is recording at full 1080p, it may fill up that SD card quickly. On the Falcon both are recording at 720p in one 1080p frames which probably have smaller recording filesize.

My goal is to be able to record the interior of my van to protect myself and the Pax. Licence plates are not on the top of my list but if you go see the demo at the website, you could make out some licence plates of passing cars. Be sure to view it in 1080p and remember YouTube video are very lossy when it transcode during upload.

Also since camera lens is wide view and it may be at 2mm or 3mm which is good for close up wide view. If reading plates are your main concern then you would want to get dashcam with 4mm to 6mm lens. Not even sure if there a dashcam out there with a 6mm lens.

Bill


----------



## KD_LA (Aug 16, 2017)

Bill, did you end up getting the KDLINKS? If so, how did it go and how do you like it?

At first I was gravitating towards the Falcon Zero also since I need an inside cabin view, but I don't like how bulky it is: the button area underneath the mirror and the cameras themselves are just too chunky, they're additional blind spots (for me at least). Almost all other dual-cam mirrors that I find have external rear cameras that are meant to be screwed down and/or they just don't look well on the windshield, whereas this KDLINKS' rear camera seems to look and work better being windshield-mounted for inside cabin use.

I did also found one (and so far, only one) mirror dashcam with a rear facing camera built into the mirror area itself, but I've found no videos yet showing the quality of the inside video. https://www.amazon.com/dp/B06XT6C92C/?tag=ubne0c-20


----------



## TechBill (Jun 26, 2016)

KD_LA said:


> Bill, did you end up getting the KDLINKS? If so, how did it go and how do you like it?
> 
> At first I was gravitating towards the Falcon Zero also since I need an inside cabin view, but I don't like how bulky it is: the button area underneath the mirror and the cameras themselves are just too chunky, they're additional blind spots (for me at least). Almost all other dual-cam mirrors that I find have external rear cameras that are meant to be screwed down and/or they just don't look well on the windshield, whereas this KDLINKS' rear camera seems to look and work better being windshield-mounted for inside cabin use.
> 
> I did also found one (and so far, only one) mirror dashcam with a rear facing camera built into the mirror area itself, but I've found no videos yet showing the quality of the inside video. https://www.amazon.com/dp/B06XT6C92C/?tag=ubne0c-20


No I haven't even gotten a dashcam yet. I am stopped driving about 2 months ago because I got hired to a new day job so I been busy with the new job. I plan to return Uber soon after I settle in the new job.

Bill


----------



## BaysideNightOwl (Oct 3, 2017)

I have the falcon zero. It comes with the 32 GB card. I bought two 128 GB cards, but the cam doesn't like them (they are now in my phones, and work just fine). 

In my '05 Camry, it isn't capturing much visually in the front seat, but the sound is decent. The back seat has good visual, but the sound sucks. Looking at going to the spy store and putting something together that actually works for the front and back seat. Already had to field two drama pax that thought they would be refunded their money by making up stories (they lost the battles, so at least Uber has been kind to me so far), so getting the rides captured on record is my biggest concern.


----------

